# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade robots from Bob Davis

## Airicist

bobdavis321.blogspot.com

youtube.com/bobdavis321

----------


## Airicist

Arduino Uno Humanoid Robot 17 DOF

Published on Nov 6, 2015




> My latest robot now at 17 DOF. Burned up one servo and others are likely to fail. The robot is too big for these servos!

----------


## Airicist

Arduino powered Dog 14 DOF Robot

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> My latest robot a Walking Arduino powered Dog 14 DOF. I hope to add a tail and make him into a dinosaur next.

----------


## Airicist

Arduino Uno 17 Dinosaur Robot

Published on Nov 13, 2015




> I added a tail to the dog robot and made it into a dinosaur. The weight of the tail made walking a little difficult but I overcame it by digging in his heels.

----------


## Airicist

Arduino Uno powered 13 DOF Humanoid Robot 2

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> My Arduino Uno powered 13 DOF humanoid robot with better servos and better software. Also he now has a "head" on his shoulders....

----------


## Airicist

Arduino powered Biped dinosaur video 1

Published on Jan 29, 2016




> My Arduino powered Biped dinosaur demonstrating smoother movements.

----------

